

Use Windows 10 on Your Mac with Boot Camp - jsingleton
https://support.apple.com/en-gb/HT204990

======
jsingleton
Officially only for Macs from Mid 2012 onwards. However I've managed to
successfully trick an original uni-body MacBook Pro (Late 2008) into running
Window 10 without any problems.

------
richerlariviere
I always had problems with Bootcamp. Drivers are unstable. I prefer to run
Windows as a Virtual machine so I can enjoy both Mac and Windows. I'm using
VMWare Fusion. It support many trackpad gesture (Bootcamp cannot do that). You
will only need more RAM.

~~~
kagamine
I haven't tried it with Windows but to dual boot on a mac I use rEFind[1]

[http://www.rodsbooks.com/refind/using.html](http://www.rodsbooks.com/refind/using.html)

